# No Acknowledgement email for 573 student visa in 20 days



## JohnnyBrutal

Hi Guys

Im facing a strange problem. I applied for a student visa 573 SVP around 20 days back with my credit card details on the form 157A.

So its been 20 days and my credit card hasnt been charged by the Australian Embassy, I havent received any email from them regarding anything. I contacted the Gerrys Fed Ex office which is used by the Australian Embassys for visa submissions in Pak, I also check my status through my VLN no. and its says your application was forwarded to the Australian High Commission.

Can anyone suggest me what I should do? My classes are starting from July, I understand that the procedure takes long but since they havent even charged my card yet it means my application isnt even processed yet!

I contacted a few guys who sent their application the same day as I did, and all of them have received acknowledgement emails from the Aus Embassy except me.


----------



## shamsun

Hi,

I am facing the same problem. It has been more than a month since I have submitted my svp 573.


----------



## JohnnyBrutal

shamsun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing the same problem. It has been more than a month since I have submitted my svp 573.


Bro did you use a bank draft or a credit card? Have they charged you yet?


----------



## shamsun

I have submitted the visa fee.


----------



## shamsun

shamsun said:


> I have submitted the visa fee.


yes, they have charged me around AUD 400


----------



## shamsun

JohnnyBrutal said:


> Bro did you use a bank draft or a credit card? Have they charged you yet?


yes, they have


----------



## JohnnyBrutal

they havent even charged me yet : /


----------



## JohnnyBrutal

shamsun said:


> yes, they have


Did you use a credit card or bank draft?


----------



## forestyuan2014

Is it possible that your mail was lost?


----------



## rizwan hussain

*Visa Confirmation*

Hello,

I am rizwan hussain from Pakistan i have applied Student Vise 573 on 21-Jul-14, my classes had to started from 31 Oct 2014, but i didnt receive any email from concern department, my new classes will be starting from Jan 2015, So Please suggest what should i do for getting January session.

Thanks


----------



## Lahore

DIBP is taking a long time to approve students visas for Pakistani students. From my experience on another forum, the normal time these days is around 2.5-3 months. Some people had to wait for even longer time to get their visas. You still have couple of months time on your hands, so i would say just sit tight and hope for the best.

I am assuming here that you are done with medical and Biometrics. If not, then that would be very very odd.


----------

